# An oddball IC I found...



## snoman701 (Aug 3, 2017)

I've seen these in pictures, but never in person.


----------



## snoman70 (Aug 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman701 (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## eastky2 (Aug 3, 2017)

Check collector value first. The leads are most likely gold plated between the 2 ceramic pieces.


----------

